# glamour



## Vanda

E então? De onde vem o glamour: francês? Outros?

Ahem, responda primeiro.


----------



## Outsider

Não seria mais fácil ver num dicionário a etimologia da palavra? 
(Eu não sei a resposta.)


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, eu sei. Quero ver o que vocês dizem. Não vale olhar no dicionário antes. Pra mim, toda vida, era francesa!


----------



## Outsider

Aposta feita. O que é que eu ganho se acertar?


----------



## Vanda

Aha, e se você olhar antes?  Preste atenção à pronúncia da palavra...


----------



## guixols

My dictionary says: 

Origin: Scottish, 1710–20; earlier _glammar,_ dissimilated variation of _grammar_ , in sense of occult learning

saludos,

g


----------



## Outsider

Vanda wants us to guess first.


----------



## Vanda

Guixols, party pooper!


----------



## guixols

me desculpem!


----------



## Vanda

No problem, pal!  Tinha tanta certeza que era francesa, que nem nunca me preocupei em olhar. Fiquei realmente surpresa hoje ao constatar a origem. Mais detalhes aqui.


----------



## guixols

sou idiota, não prestava atenção, desulpem.


----------



## Bobzinha

*Ia votar, mas já disseram, então perdeu a graça!!!! ahahahahaahahaha!!! *


----------



## jazyk

Já sabia que era inglesa, mas pergunto-me porque se vulgarizou a pronúncia afrancesada /glamúr/. Terá surgido numa época em que a língua francesa exercia uma influência maior na língua portuguesa que a língua inglesa? De qualquer modo, vejam o que dizem sobre glamour (em francês).

Não lhes parece que já passou da hora de aportuguesarem a palavra para glamur, se é que já não o fizeram?


----------



## Outsider

Ah, mas vejam só de onde vem _grammar_: 



> 1176, _gramarye_, *from O.Fr. grammaire "learning,"* especially Latin and philology, from L. _grammatica_, from Gk. _grammatike tekhne_ "art of letters," with a sense of both philology and literature in the broadest sense, from _gramma_ "letter," from stem of _graphein_ "to draw or write."
> 
> OED


P.S. Apesar de eu não saber que a palavra era originariamente inglesa, sempre me irritou ouvir _glamour_ pronunciado à francesa à francesa em português.


----------



## Vanda

Alguém me disse que era pronunciada _glâmour _há algum tempo atrás. Toda vida ouvi glamour como no francês mesmo. Agora, como disse Jazyk, de onde veio o afrancesamento da pronúncia? Talvez do equívoco da maioria em pensar que era uma palavra francesa...
E, não, pelo menos nos dicionários, ainda não foi aportuguesada.

haha, agora nossa moderadora francesa, Anangelaway, me disse que eles dizem GLÂmour, então nós, brasileiros e portugueses, inventamos um sotaque francês para a palavra. Mais reais do que os reis.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> Alguém me disse que era pronunciada _glâmour _há algum tempo atrás. Toda vida ouvi glamour como no francês mesmo. Agora, como disse Jazyk, de onde veio o afrancesamento da pronúncia? Talvez do equívoco da maioria em pensar que era uma palavra francesa...


Também me parece. Sempre me pareceu mal, porque sabia como é que se diz a palavra em inglês, e "glá-MURR" não é com certeza. Apesar disso, é uma daquelas palavras estrangeiras que parece que há mais pessoas a pronunciarem mal que bem. 

Mas acho que não precisamos dela. _Glamour_ é encanto, carisma, charme, brilho, esplendor...


----------



## Chriszinho85

Sei que estou respondendo tarde, mas que interessante Vanda!  Não sabia disso.


----------

